#  > General Zone >  > Free Zone >  >  >  how to updgrade pdms 12.0 sp6 to 12.1 sp2

## rsetiawan

Dear Everyones,



do you have any experience upgrade pdms 12.0 sp6 to 12.1 sp2?
if so, how to updgrade? please kindly let me know

Regards,
rahadiSee More: how to updgrade pdms 12.0 sp6 to 12.1 sp2

----------


## vb_pol

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


here is on the pdms forum, but the link is dead !!
=======================

Re: Upgrade 12-0-SP6 vers 12-1-SP2 le Mar 28 Oct - 8:29
Ced

Salut,

Voici le lien vers la procdure aveva:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ya rien de bien compliqu:
les commandes sont au 1.2.3 (p8)
de mmoire faut locker le projet avant de lancer l'upgrade

Ced

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

